# lawyer joke



## cowboyuptex (Jan 14, 2014)

*An Engineer Goes To Hell . . . *

*An engineer dies and reports to the Pearly Gates. Saint Peter checks his dossier and, not seeing his name there, accidentally sends him to Hell.

It doesn't take long before the engineer becomes rather dissatisfied with the level of comfort in Hell. He soon begins to design and build improvements. Shortly thereafter, Hell has air conditioning, flush toilets and escalators. Needless to say, the engineer is a pretty popular guy.

One day, God calls Satan and says: "So, how are things in Hell?"

Satan replies: "Hey, things are going great. We've got air conditioning, flush toilets, and escalators. And there's no telling what this engineer is going to come up with next."

"What!" God exclaims: "You've got an engineer? That's a mistake - he should never have been sent to Hell. Send him to me."

"Not a chance," Satan replies: "I like having an engineer on the staff, and I'm keeping him!"

God insists: "Send him back or I'll sue."

Satan laughs uproariously and answers: "Yeah, right. And just where are you going to get a lawyer?*


----------



## mbogo (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeee Hawww!!!! love it-


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

What looks good on a lawyer? A black an tan Doberman.


----------



## kielbasanostra (Jan 14, 2014)

A man opens the door of a neighborhood bar and yells "all lawyers are assholes!"

A man at the end of the bar yells "I take exception to that remark!"

Man at the front door says "are you a lawyer?"

Man at the bar yells " no, I'm an asshole!"


----------

